# Faderport Hack



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 7, 2017)

If anyone is interested in using their Faderport for controlling CC's as I mentioned in my other poll thread, yesterday I managed to get something working which I'd be happy to share and help get set up.

I originally wanted to use key commands to switch the mode but Max can't read from the keyboard when it's in the background. Since I don't use any buttons on the Faderport, I just used those so switch modes. Any midi controller (like buttons on an iPad) could be used instead.

The tricky part is getting the fader to return to the last value (particularly in the normal mixing mode where it can be either sent from the DAW or the last value it was moved to). It still has a few bugs but seems to be working fairly well and get the job done. The bugs are just in switching between the modes where it sometimes doesn't move the fader to the correct value.

I've found that using these buttons instead of key commands ended up working better. I can have one hand on my keyboard controller and one on the Faderport and be able to easily switch which CC it's controlling. Since it returns the fader to the last value, you don't get a sudden jump in recording the CC value.

You might ask how this is different from just using a generic remote in Cubase for the volume fader (which would be much simpler to program for this). With that, it can't be touch sensitive which makes it useless for mixing so you have to use the native Faderport setup in Cubase for that which means I need to decode and encode the messages to make it work for that protocol (which is what made this tricky). 

Like I said, still has some things to work out but it's largely working so if any Faderport users are interested, let me know. Feel free to steal from my Max patch.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi!
Is there any progress? I am not sure if I understand this correctly though.
I would like the faderport (single fader) to send (changeable) CCs to my DAW (Cubase 9.5). Does your work help me in any way?
Thanx in advance!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 6, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Hi!
> Is there any progress? I am not sure if I understand this correctly though.
> I would like the faderport (single fader) to send (changeable) CCs to my DAW (Cubase 9.5). Does your work help me in any way?
> Thanx in advance!


Yes, that's exactly what this does!

I've been using this for nearly a year and it works great. Just spent the last couple of weeks doing mockups and using nothing but the Faderport for CCs. The only thing to keep in mind is that all of the buttons and the knob are disabled from the normal use but I never used them anyway.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 7, 2018)

Too bad that it is that expensive ($399). I can get a new MIDI controller for this prize


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 7, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Too bad that it is that expensive ($399). I can get a new MIDI controller for this prize



What is that expensive? A Faderport is only $130.


----------



## elfman (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for linking me to this thread. I want to get something clear: Can the faderport be mapped to CC right out of the box? As in, in Spitfire, hit "learn CC", wiggle the fader, and it's mapped? Or do I have to hack it just to use it as a CC controller at all?


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 7, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> What is that expensive? A Faderport is only $130.


Max is expensive: $399 (https://cycling74.com/shop)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 7, 2018)

elfman said:


> Hi, Gerhard. Thanks for linking me to this thread. I want to get something clear: Can the faderport be mapped to CC right out of the box? As in, in Spitfire, hit "learn CC", wiggle the fader, and it's mapped? Or do I have to hack it just to use it as a CC controller at all? I'm brand new to CC, so I really have no idea about any of this.


I guess you could but you'd have to "learn" every time you wanted to use it.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 7, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Max is expensive: $399 (https://cycling74.com/shop)


You can get an annual subscription.

If you want I can compile what I have which gives you the CC's for Spitfire. If you wanted other CC's then I'd be happy to do that with compensation for my time.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 7, 2018)

The single fader of the FaderPort can not be mapped to a CC right out of the box. Learn CC in Kontakt (Native Instruments) works but then you control the CC value *plus* the volume fader at once (=unusable).

Please vote for:
http://answers.presonus.com/25967/faderport-single-fader-configure-fader-and-knob-send-midi-cc

The more votes the higher the likelihood that Presonus will implement this feature.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 7, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> The single fader of the FaderPort can not be mapped to a CC right out of the box. Learn CC in Kontakt (Native Instruments) works but then you control the CC value *plus* the volume fader at once (=unusable).
> 
> Please vote for:
> http://answers.presonus.com/25967/faderport-single-fader-configure-fader-and-knob-send-midi-cc
> ...


If you don't set it up as a Faderport then it'll just send out a CC so it can be mapped right out of the box


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 8, 2018)

I will give this a try again later on. I have tried the FaderPort in Cubase as generic remote or as Mackie though.
I will exactly describe what I will do so we can narrow down what happens and what works at the end.
In the meantime, thank you Gerhard for your engagement and thank you for your offer.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 9, 2018)

I am using
Windows 10 Version 1709 (Build 10.0.16299.192) 64 Bit
Cubase 9.5.20 (64 bit) which was upgraded from 9.0. So I have 9.0 and 9.5.20 on my computer

Installed PreSonus_FaderPort_5858.exe from https://www.presonus.com/products/FaderPort/downloads
Moved the File "faderport_cubase.dll" from "C:\Program Files\Steinberg\Cubase 9\Components" to "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steinberg\Shared Components"

1st scenario:
Started MIDI-OX 7.0.2.372(can be downloaded here: http://www.midiox.com/)
In Options -> MIDI Filter nothing is selected and Options Pass SysEx also is not selected so all event should come through
The following buttons do not provide an output:
Mute, Solo, Rec, Bank, Output, Off and Shift
The knob (!)
The fader (!)

2nd scenario:
Unplugged FaderPort from USB and plugged it in again
Renamed C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steinberg\Shared Components\faderport_cubase.dll to faderport_cubase.dll.bak because I first want to test without native functionality
Started Cubase
Created instrument channel with Native Instruments Kontakt and loaded an instrument which supports learning MIDI CC automation
Inserted "MIDI Monitor" (Cubase MIDI plug-in) to check what comes into the channel
Fader and Knob do not send any data. Fader touch does though.
The following buttons do not provide an output:
Mute, Solo, Rec, Bank, Output and Off
The knob (!)
The fader (!)

Same is true, when I configure Studio -> Studio Setup Remote Devices adding Generic Remote with FaderPort as MIDI Input and Output.
Same is true, when I configure Studio -> Studio Setup Remote Devices adding Mackie Control with FaderPort as MIDI Input and Output.

Every time I removed the remote device, closed Cubase, Unplugged FaderPort from USB and plugged it in again

3rd scenario:
same as 2nd but configured Mackie Baby HUI instead of Mackie Control (or Generic Remote)
Most of the buttons work as expected which means, they do what is printed on them (Mute mutes, Write turns on Write mode and so on). They do not send MIDI data to the channel (MIDI monitor does not show anything) when input routing is "all MIDI Inputs"
The following buttons do not work (they do nothing):
Bank, Output, Shift, User
Knob does panning and the fader controls the volume
Knob and fader (incl. touch) send MIDI data but they also send data to volume and pan.

Same is true, when I configure Studio -> Studio Setup Remote Devices adding Mackie HUI with FaderPort as MIDI Input and Output.
Again I removed the remote device, closed Cubase, Unplugged FaderPort from USB and plugged it in again before starting the next scenario

4th scenario:
Renamed C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steinberg\Shared Components\faderport_cubase.dll.bak back to faderport_cubase.dll
Started Cubase
Configured Studio -> Studio Setup Remote Devices adding PreSonus FaderPort with FaderPort as MIDI Input and Output.
Now you can configure the buttons (buttons only!) of the FaderPort to your needs.
All buttons work as expected which means, they do what is printed on them (Mute mutes, Write turns on Write mode and so on). They send MIDI data to the channel but MIDI monitor does not show anything when input routing is "all MIDI Inputs"
Knob does panning and fader can change the volume of a track only

5th scenario:
This is the funny part:
Unplugged FaderPort from USB and plugged it in again
Renamed C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steinberg\Shared Components\faderport_cubase.dll to faderport_cubase.dll.bak because I want to test without native functionality
Started Cubase
configured Studio -> Studio Setup Remote Devices adding Mackie HUI with FaderPort as MIDI Input and Output.
Created instrument channel with Native Instruments Kontakt and loaded an instrument which supports learning MIDI CC automation
Inserted "MIDI Monitor" (Cubase MIDI plug-in) to check what comes into the channel
configured Studio -> Studio Setup Remote Devices removing Mackie HUI!
Configured Studio -> Studio Setup Remote Devices adding Mackie Control with FaderPort as MIDI Input and Output.
The following buttons do not work (they do nothing):
Back, Output, Off
The rest does send midi data
Knob does not manage Pan, it only sends MIDI data
Fader does not manage Volume, it only send MIDI data

Conclusion:
The FaderPort does not satisfy needs of composers because they want to program their own CCs to the faders. 5th scenario is the only one which would work out of the box. And it is not the convenient one.
People who primarily mix are satisfied because they probably can use the FaderPort in native mode and do not need to program CCs.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 9, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> The FaderPort does not satisfy needs of composers because they want to program their own CCs to the faders. 5th scenario is the only one which would work out of the box. And it is not the convenient one.


i am am composer and i really like my faderport. you know why? i didn't buy it to do somethings presonus didn't advertise in the first place. and what it offers out of the box is actually fairly great, for what it costs. still like @Gerhard Westphalen effort to hack it


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 9, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> The FaderPort does not satisfy needs of composers because they want to program their own CCs to the faders.


I can program my own CCs to the faders and it perfectly satisfies my needs. I got rid of my BCF2000 since there was no longer a need for it with the Faderport.

I've already offered to freely share the compiled version of my program which gives you 8 of the most popular CCs, the 8 used by most Spitfire libraries. To me, that certainly seems to satisfy the needs of composers.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 9, 2018)

Ok, ok, ok ... Did not want to displease anyone  Glad that you are happy with the FaderPort 
@babylonwaves : of course you are right. I am just a little disappointed that you can configure all buttons in native mode but not the knob and the fader. Disappointed because I think that this is not state of the art (I know that the FaderPort is not the newest hardware though)

@Gerhard Westphalen : Could you pleas provide me with your compiled version of your program, I will try how this works with Native Instruments, East West and Vienna Symphobic Library (and give you feedback of course!)

Thanx in advance!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 9, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Ok, ok, ok ... Did not want to displease anyone  Glad that you are happy with the FaderPort
> @babylonwaves : of course you are right. I am just a little disappointed that you can configure all buttons in native mode but not the knob and the fader. Disappointed because I think that this is not state of the art (I know that the FaderPort is not the newest hardware though)
> 
> @Gerhard Westphalen : Could you pleas provide me with your compiled version of your program, I will try how this works with Native Instruments, East West and Vienna Symphobic Library (and give you feedback of course!)
> ...


Here it is (for Windows). You'll need to use loopMIDI (or similar program) to create a couple of virtual ports - "Faderport (v)" "Faderport Midi (v)" and "Faderport (v) O". In Cubase, you'll need to uncheck the normal port from being used and use these instead. One thing to be careful of is that they show up as inputs and outputs so you should uncheck the first 2 as outputs and the "O" one as an input so that you don't mistakenly send anything the wrong way.

That should be it. Set the Faderport (v) as the normal Faderport device setup and the Midi one will bring in just plain midi to be used like any other midi controller.

The rewind button will set it to the native Faderport mode and then the rest of the first 2 rows of buttons change to various CC's. I just taped 2 strips of paper on mine so I know the CC of each button. One nice thing which I incorporated is that they remember the last value so it you write 1 then 11 and then want to continue with 1 it will go back to where you left it.

The only 2 bugs for me are that if you repeatedly switch between the native mode it won't remember the value correctly and the buttons light up like normally (such as the Touch button when you touch the fader in native mode). Neither have really been an issue for me and I've used this basically every day since I created this thread. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdk0n07rkkl5iyr/Faderport.zip?dl=0


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you very much. So I did the following:
Started and configured loopMIDI:





Started your faderport.exe:





Started Cubase and configured it:









After pressing Rewind the FaderPort fader controls the volume fader in Cubase. Also the volume fader in Cubase controls the FaderPort fader which means if you move the the volume fader in Cubase the FaderPort fader moves accordingly.

After pressing Fast Fwd the FaderPort sends CC 1 and thus controls whatever is defined in the VST Instrument.
The following keys have the following mapping:
Stop: CC 11
Play: CC 7
Record: CC 21
Shift: CC 22
Punch: CC 23
User: CC 24
Loop: CC 25

When changing the CCs by pressing the buttons the fader jumps to the last value used but it does not jump to the value which the VST has. This means, when I press Stop and fade to 100, then press Play and fade to 50, pressing Stop again lets the fader jump to 100. Otherwise, when I press Stop and fade to 100, then press Play, then change the value of CC 11 directly in the VST to 50, pressing Stop again lets the fader jump to its last remembered position (100) and not to 50 which would be the value in the VST. So the feedback is kind of limited. Also you can not move the fader by moving the value in the VST.

Did I configure it correctly and is this the behavior you have expected?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 10, 2018)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Thank you very much. So I did the following:
> Started and configured loopMIDI:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's correct. It behaves like any other midi controller. The remembered value is where you left it (like on a unit with multiple faders). There's no feedback from Cubase since Cubase doesn't support that for any midi controller.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 10, 2018)

So you obviously made the best out of it 
I had to change the Max configuration a little bit:





If you do not uncheck your MIDI input devices they are not recognized in Cubase.


I know that the most of what I am writing is absolute clear to you, but I think if somebody comes across this thread, who does not have any knowledge (like I had), will get clarified more about the FaderPort 
hopefully


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally, thank you again, Gerhard, for your support. As said, it works as follows:

After pressing Rewind the FaderPort fader controls the volume fader in Cubase. Also the volume fader in Cubase controls the FaderPort fader which means if you move the volume fader in Cubase the FaderPort fader moves accordingly.

Pressing the following buttons initiates the FaderPort fader to send MID Data to the following CCs:
Fast Fwd: CC 1
Stop: CC 11
Play: CC 7
Record: CC 21
Shift: CC 22
Punch: CC 23
User: CC 24
Loop: CC 25

This should work with every VST Instrument. I have tested this in Kontakt with Native Instruments Symphony Series, in Play with EW Hollywood and in Vienna Instruments with Synchron Strings I.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 25, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> ...i didn't buy it to do somethings presonus didn't advertise in the first place.


It's the 100mm fader that taunts us, just having THAT for expression would be grand. If you use the power supply the fader is motorized. If you just use USB bus power, the unit works except for the motorized fader, it's just a 100mm fader. It's like one-channel JL Cooper FaderPort. THAT'S why we want PreSonus to blast the firmware and make it happen. In 2008 the first DSLR with video appeared, 5D Mark II, but only did 30fps. We HAMMERED Canon for 18 months to give us 24fps, relentlessly, and were told it can't be done, etc etc. In March 2010 a new firmware update was pushed out. Wanna guess the top feature was?  This is why we REALLY push PreSonus on the FaderPort 8... motorized 100mm faders that can't do CC?? AAAUUGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Feb 26, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> We HAMMERED Canon for 18 months to give us 24fps, relentlessly, and were told it can't be done, etc etc. In March 2010 a new firmware update was pushed out. Wanna guess the top feature was?  This is why we REALLY push PreSonus on the FaderPort 8... motorized 100mm faders that can't do CC?? AAAUUGGHHHH!!!!!!


So please vote for http://answers.presonus.com/25967/faderport-single-fader-configure-fader-and-knob-send-midi-cc


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 26, 2019)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> So please vote for http://answers.presonus.com/25967/faderport-single-fader-configure-fader-and-knob-send-midi-cc


Done.


----------



## dbazile (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi everyone, per your continued request, I present the following. I hope this helps you out!

As part of the latest firmware in the Presonus Universal Control version 3 release, we added TWO new features into the FaderPort 8 and 16. We’ve added a dedicated operation mode for Ableton Live and a dedicated MIDI CC operation mode so that the all buttons, knobs, and faders can transmit CC MIDI messages. These can be mapped to any MIDI software or plugin but are already pre mapped to useful MIDI CC assignments like Modulation, Expression, Pan, Portamento, etc. 

Please see the latest version of the FaderPort 8 and FaderPort 16 manual for the default assignments. 

https://pae-web.presonusmusic.com/d...aderPort-16-8_OwnersManual_EN_V3_25032019.pdf

To update to the latest firmware, please download the latest version of Universal Control from the application via the "File" >> "Check for Updates" menu. Once installed and your device is connected, you will be prompted to update your FaderPort 8 or FaderPort 16.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 13, 2019)

Any chance of getting a similar update for Faderport v1??


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Apr 14, 2019)

MexicanBreed said:


> Any chance of getting a similar update for Faderport v1??


I would love to have the MIDI CC feature on the Faderport (single fader). It probably would help if there were more votes at the Presonus forum (https://answers.presonus.com/25967/faderport-single-fader-configure-fader-and-knob-send-midi-cc).


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 22, 2019)

This post is a few months old but it's still worth commenting... kudos to PreSonus for FINALLY adding CC control to FaderPort 8! (I assume 16 also). I finally got the chance to test it all tonight with Cubase 10 Pro and my M-Audio CODE61, and having that smooth 100mm fader melt in a Gm chord in SCS was no short of goosebumps. Even just using CC1 and CC11 on faders 1 & 2 alone is worth the price of admission, but PreSonus mapped a TON of CC commands to practically every control. I don't know if the CC numbers per control can be changed but that's fine by me coming from a mod wheel, lol. I mean, as a mix engineer I already have and use my FaderPort 8... to get a handed a free JL Cooper FaderMstr via a firmware update to a piece of kit already on my desk is bonkers. Yay PreSonus. Sorry I had to jump ship to Cubase for VI work but I still use Studio One for all-audio work.


----------



## Mucusman (Jul 22, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> kudos to PreSonus for FINALLY adding CC control to FaderPort 8!



Thank you for alerting me (and others) to this. I hadn't heard of this feature addition, yet the posting on PreSonus' Answers site was back in April! 

I had given up hope, and ended up buying a Behringer X-Touch One. This change now puts a Faderport 8 back on the table for me to consider (especially being a Studio One user).


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jul 22, 2019)

Mucusman said:


> Thank you for alerting me (and others) to this. I hadn't heard of this feature addition, yet the posting on PreSonus' Answers site was back in April!
> 
> I had given up hope, and ended up buying a Behringer X-Touch One. This change now puts a Faderport 8 back on the table for me to consider (especially being a Studio One user).



How good or bad is your experience with the One, especially as a midi controller? Can one ride the fader to control parameters? Although the faderport 8 looks great, I just don't have the space. The One seems an OK option, and I would consider the new faderport one v2 if it had this functionality. 

There's a one-fader controller from Icon Pro Audio coming out soon. It seems very interesting as well. I bought one of their 25 key controller and I'm very surprised by its quality.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 22, 2019)

MexicanBreed said:


> How good or bad is your experience with the One, especially as a midi controller? Can one ride the fader to control parameters? Although the faderport 8 looks great, I just don't have the space. The One seems an OK option, and I would consider the new faderport one v2 if it had this functionality.
> 
> There's a one-fader controller from Icon Pro Audio coming out soon. It seems very interesting as well. I bought one of their 25 key controller and I'm very surprised by its quality.


I have the original FaderPort which I still use for audio editing in Studio One at church (I'm head audio guy there). The beauty of the FaderPort is it's the exact same great 100mm fader and if you don't need it motorized, you can ditch the power supply. It's buss-powered for everything except the motorized fader. Not so with FaderPort 8, that huge beast needs power 24/7.

HOWEVER, I don't think it has CC support, unless they did that for the v2. I kinda doubt it because their reasoning may be that a single fader unit is pointless, you can use a mod wheel. Thing is, you don't get the 100mm travel. Just speculation, I'd call them and see about v2. Let us know if you find out anything!


----------



## Mucusman (Jul 23, 2019)

MexicanBreed said:


> How good or bad is your experience with the One, especially as a midi controller? Can one ride the fader to control parameters?



My experience has been positive. Yes, you may ride the fader to control a CC in CC mode. You can also put in DAW mode, and then control a track's volume (say) with the fader. Mine is built like a tank and the motorized fader (it's motorized in DAW mode, but not in CC mode) is quiet. 

Most of the criticism of the unit is in how it handles moving in a project beyond 8 tracks... it can be clunky in some DAWs.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jul 24, 2019)

I actually bought a Faderport v1 and sold it about half a year ago. I think these devices would benefit of more versatility, even if it's just one fader. I can hardly justify the space, let alone the expense, of a Faderport 8...although it looks kinda awesome, especially with the added functions.


----------



## Midi Fred (Oct 1, 2020)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> If anyone is interested in using their Faderport for controlling CC's as I mentioned in my other poll thread, yesterday I managed to get something working which I'd be happy to share and help get set up.
> 
> I originally wanted to use key commands to switch the mode but Max can't read from the keyboard when it's in the background. Since I don't use any buttons on the Faderport, I just used those so switch modes. Any midi controller (like buttons on an iPad) could be used instead.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerhard, I'm interested. Own a Faderport V1/classic, PC, w10, nuendo10. As I understood, I need your exe file, to get it to work. Thank you in advance.


----------

